# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Need clarification of forum rule #2

## Tony Valko

Forum rule #2:





> 2. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. You may include up to 3 links to other URLs in a single post, no more, so only link to the relevant pages.



Does this apply to the Tips and Tutorials forum?

Threads in that forum are not questions being asked by the OP. Rather, they are instructions on how to accomplish some task.

If someone then posts in that thread asking for more help on the technique to accomplish that task is that OK and, is it OK if we answer them?

I've seen that in some threads this is allowed but in some threads a moderator objects.

So, what's permitted and what's not? How about some consistency!

----------


## FDibbins

My opinion, fwiw, I would have no problem with members asking for "how does that work" kind of questions in that forum. 

I would say that if a member wants to take that further and asks how you would apply/modify that for their own situation/data (and it's more than just "change the range"), then I would think a new thread should be started, with a link back to the tip.  

again, just my opnion/2c's worth

edit:  this thread, Tony?
http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...ml#post3683253

----------


## Tony Valko

So, then I should not respond to this post:

http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...ml#post3683253

Note that I'm not even the thread starter but I feel bad when peoples questions don't get answered while I know the answer that they seek!

----------


## FDibbins

I hear you Tony.  Seeing as no other mod/admin has commented, unless it goes beyond something quick and really off-topic to whats already there - go for it

----------


## Tony Valko

Well, that didn't take long!  :Frown:

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I rescinded my warning in that thread. I was responding to a reported post, and hadn't noticed which subforum it was.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

FYI, PM to icestationzbra





> Originally Posted by icestationzbra
> 
> 
> icestationzbra has reported a post.
> 
> Reason:
> Post: Lookup a Value and Return Multiple Results
> Forum: Tips and Tutorials
> Assigned Moderators: N/A
> ...

----------


## Tony Valko

Good deal.

Thanks for the clarification.  :Cool:

----------

